# snails and betta sorority



## DuyDawg (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey guys, how many snails could i potentially keep with a female sorority in a 10 gallon?

I looked in my tank and noticed that there are a bunch of little snails crawling around. I believe they are apple snails.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I wouldn't do more than 1 as Apple Snails require a min. of 2g per snail, they have a big bio load. I don't know how big your soririty is. I have one Snail in my 46g with my currently 6 (soon to be 8) female Bettas & 2 CAE's, then I have 1 Mystery snail in each of my 10g tanks with my male Bettas. I personally don't like having more than one Apple/Mystery snail per tank because I don't want to deal with babies & overpopulation.


----------



## DuyDawg (Nov 4, 2012)

I was wondering how bad the bioload could be for snails.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

they produce more poop than a betta.


----------



## DuyDawg (Nov 4, 2012)

Would the bettas eat the baby snails? I'm hoping that if i place a small baby snail in the tank the bettas will eat them. I have WAY too many little snails in my seperate tank at the moment.


Alternatively, if i place a crushed snail in the tank, will the bettas eat them?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sure they would be interested in eating it, Ive read that they will eat babies as long as there's no shell, but don't know from experience yet..


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

To curb overpopulation of apple snails, just remove the eggs. They're laid above the water, and are pretty easy to scrape off. Its very unlikely that apple snails would mysteriously appear in a tank: my guess is that you either have ramshorns or pond snails.


----------



## DuyDawg (Nov 4, 2012)

these snails that I have lay their eggs on the walls of my aquarium


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Then what you have is definitely not an apple snail. This is what apple snail eggs look like:


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

What you could also try to cut down the population is putting a lettuce leaf in the bottom of your tank overnight, and snails should still be on it in the morning, pull the lettuce out and destroy whatever snails are on it, then repeat till the number is under control. (havent tried it myself..but read up alot about snail pop. control the other day)


----------



## DuyDawg (Nov 4, 2012)

yup, i just googled up pond snails and

http://www.planetinverts.com/pond_snail.html

It looks like that is what is in my tank.


----------



## DuyDawg (Nov 4, 2012)

If I had a sand substrate I would totally get a dwarf puffer!
I think I will go the assassin snail route, and pick up a few. 

I like the idea of the snails eating algae, and leftover fish food, etc etc, but i do not appreciate them being so numerous. luckily, they have not been introduced to my 10 gallon FW aquarium.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

pond or ramshorn.

You can scrape the egg sacs off, but this is tedious


----------

